# Franks Boat Rental



## mclaughlin93 (Jul 2, 2010)

If you don't have enough money to afford a boat or water craft to fish off of and your near or in sea isle city then there is a very affordable and friendly boat rental dock near by. Frank's Boat Rentals is right on the bay in strathmere. It is family owned and has great service for fishing and crabbing if you wish to do so. He tells you everything you need to know and where and when the fish and crabs are. The boats are easy to operate and have regulations and equipment there that you need.


----------

